# A new social photography website



## Ideacounter (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey everybody, please come and visit my new social counting website, where you can upload your photos with the numbers on the right, comment other uploads and share with friends. There is the best way to socialize and count from 1 to 365! 

The best ones will be awarded with small gifts!

Welcome to join this website: 34 | Idea Counter

IDEA


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont get it. But thats kewl.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh...it's one of those 365 photo things. *sigh* 'Tis a fad.


----------



## Sachphotography (Aug 12, 2009)

so you just take pictures everyday of the year with a number for the day. um ok... 
????:er::thumbdown: I still dont get it.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 12, 2009)

Basically. I dunno. For people who don't take many pictures this might hold some interest. The idea is to take a photo a day for a year. But for me, I can shoot a few hundred in a day, so...meh. Not much point when you're actually out there shooting often.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 12, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Basically. I dunno. For people who don't take many pictures this might hold some interest. The idea is to take a photo a day for a year. But for me, I can shoot a few hundred in a day, so...meh. Not much point when you're actually out there shooting often.



Yeah but in this case you have to have a photo with a number in it. I didn't understand if the number in the photo has to match that of the day though.

I like this idea.


----------



## BibleArt (Aug 23, 2009)

Why would 46 be in August shouldn't it be like 150 or something? Or I guess its not the day of the year. Maybe its the fiscal year?


----------



## loopy (Aug 23, 2009)

You might want to take a look at your sites loading time. I waited about 45 seconds and gave up.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 23, 2009)

Site works great for me 

I like this, I have heard of the 365 thing but not really interested -- however I like being able to see how a collective grouping of people shot the "same thing" so very differently. Very cool.


----------

